# Danilo Gallinari Out For The Season - May Require Back Surgery



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Danilo Gallinari's once promising rookie season appears to be over. The Knicks announced early Tuesday that Gallinari is headed to his home country of Italy to see back specialists and that he may need surgery to correct a back problem that has affected him since July.
> 
> The News Matt Gagne was at Tuesday's practice and reports that the Knicks said they are "reconsidering all treatment options." The Knicks also said "we want him to feel 100 percent as soon as possible."
> 
> ...


http://www.nydailynews.com/blogs/knicks/2009/03/knicks-announce-gallinari-may.html

More of the same....:sarcasm:


----------



## Kiyaman (Aug 14, 2006)

Cut the bloodclog crying out....give Gallo a one way ticket back to Italy.....let him play 2 to 3 more years in the Euroleague before playing in the NBA. 

Gallo played about 25 games this season with 15 mpg which was enough playingtime to evaluate his overall talent....Gallo got a postup game....and 

To be nice I will go along with everyone else....Gallo H.S. B-Ball talent and IQ we witness in a Knick uniform is b/c of his serious back-injury at 19 years old....:lol: 

Gallo would be the 15th man on the Thunders, Wizards, Grizzles, or T-Wolves roster. The young players on the above teams would expose Gallo's talent so quick.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Wow...this sinks.....our bench took a hit. Hopfully he will be back next year. Just hope this is not a cronic problem that follows him his whole career.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Kiyaman said:


> Cut the bloodclog crying out....give Gallo a one way ticket back to Italy.....let him play 2 to 3 more years in the Euroleague before playing in the NBA.
> 
> Gallo played about 25 games this season with 15 mpg which was enough playingtime to evaluate his overall talent....Gallo got a postup game....and
> 
> ...


The Grizzlies have Hamed Haddadi, and therefore, Gallinari wouldn't be our worst player.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

not liking this news.....


we'll see how it turns out for gallo


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

When people talk about T-Mac, they mention that back injuries don't heal. Tyson Chandler turned out fine, but he was very injury-prone in his Chicago years. This could be a while. 

The only time I've seen Gallinari this year is on the wrong end of a highlight.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

I never thought they should draft him in the first place. European players don't pan out very often it seems. Yeah there's some, but most end up as role players at best.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Deke said:


> I never thought they should draft him in the first place. European players don't pan out very often it seems. Yeah there's some, but most end up as role players at best.


OK...where do most American players end up? All Stars? There are good and bad draft picks from Europe in fairly similar rate as you get them from US. And it's too early to judge Gallo yet.

Hopefully gets his back in shape over the summer and doesn't play for Italy during the summer. It sure doesn't look good if he's having troubles next season too.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Of course, back issues are serious*

But it doesn't mean its the end. Qrich has looked great this year as far as mobility and he has been pain free. Skill wise, Gallo is one of the top players in the draft. I'll reserve judgment until I see what the physical outcome of all this is. If he comes back healthy, this is no big deal. He is already much further advanced than most rookies as far as skills and IQ. Some of the people love to take this opportunity to gloat....to the point of one of them saying he has the BBall IQ of a HSer. I guess that means that everyone else on the team takes the BBall short bus. Stop relishing in his injury and hope he comes back 100%. The team needs this kid down the road. I can't understand how anyone can root against a 20 yo kid on their team that wants nothing more than to play.


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Scipio said:


> OK...where do most American players end up? All Stars? There are good and bad draft picks from Europe in fairly similar rate as you get them from US. And it's too early to judge Gallo yet.
> 
> Hopefully gets his back in shape over the summer and doesn't play for Italy during the summer. It sure doesn't look good if he's having troubles next season too.


A LOT more American players pan out than europeans. How many european all stars were there this season? Off my head... 1!


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

Deke said:


> A LOT more American players pan out than europeans. How many european all stars were there this season? Off my head... 1!


Parker, Dirk and Gasol.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Deke said:


> A LOT more American players pan out than europeans. How many european all stars were there this season? Off my head... 1!


Five foreign players all on the west team, three of them European.

Tim Duncan (St. Croix)
Yao Ming (China)
Pau Gasol (Spain)
Dirk Nowitzki (Germany)
Tony Parker (France)


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Deke said:


> A LOT more American players pan out than europeans. How many european all stars were there this season? Off my head... 1!


You draft 25 americans 5 europeans in the first round. It doesn't take much to figure out which group will produce more players. Though if 1 of those Europeans end up being all star, 5 americans should make it too and the hit ratio would be 20% for both groups. And I was talking about that, the ratio, not quantity. There wouldn't be much of a debate of quantity. 

I still have faith in Gallo but worries about his summer plans as he will most likely get some pressure from Italy to play for NT so they would make it to the actual EC tournament.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*He won't play for Italy*

No way....he'll either be healthy for the Knicks or we have problems with his career.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

In truth i have come to welcome back surgery as closure...he hurt his back in july and its not right yet its almost 9 months with no end in sight .

you never want surgery ...but it has at times been the best scenerio , scottie pippen had surgery for the same condition (bulging disk) after his rookie year and had a fantastic career , with none of his athletic abitity affected from that 1st surgery, he was hindered his 1st year as well and working through his pain just didn't work, what you absolutely dont want is a t-mac situation where it flares up so often you cant really count on him.


----------



## Scipio (Feb 18, 2004)

Gallinari likely to have surgery

Gallinari is expected to undergo a surgical procedure to help relieve pressure on a nerve in his back. The Knicks medical staff will confer with the physicians and pore over the results the next few days before making a final decision, probably within a week. Gallinari wasn't sure when the surgery would be, but said it would take place in New York. He hasn't been told of any kind of recovery timetable, but he should be ready for training camp in October.

http://www.fannation.com/truth_and_rumors/view/96816-gallinari-likely-to-have-surgery

Good news if they manage to fix his back problems.


----------

